# Singular question



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

My doctor recently changed me to singular for my allergies.

Thumper took me out to eat on Friday night and evidently someone had something and I do believe that I have caught it.

My nose is pouring and some of it is dripping down my throat and making my throat itchy.

I started elderberry syrup today and gargling with warm salt water.

Is there anything else I can take with Singular that will help this infernal nose running. 

I am going to put a call into the doctor but he is not there everyday of the week and it may be Wednesday before I hear back.

any suggestions?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I know that saline nasal sprays/flushes can help remove excess mucus. I can't take OTC medications with my thyroid medication and the doctors all tell me to use homeopathic remedies.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you have a Dollar General??
$2.50 for 24 tablets. The box was white with green, but I noticed a change last month.
Allergy/Sinus tablets..Work for me and I have a sinusitis issue, have for 30 years, to the point of teeth aches(yes I meant teeth, not tooth), ear aches, headaches, etc. 
And those tablets have never made me sleepy, ever. 

I have switched to IGA brand for $1.50 and take only one tablet compared to two--but can't offer advise on those since I haven't taken those yet with a sinusitis problem.

Good luck and hope you feel better.

Frey---I just remembered that one day I had your problem..I had to take 4 of those tablets to get the drip stopped. Very unusual for my situation with sinusitis.

NOte: Gene takes two of the DG tablets before bed, has a fan on him and put the CPAP machine away in the closet. We don't know why or how, but it works for his apnea.
And he takes blood thinners, BP meds, and no complications with the DG allergy/sinus tablets.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> My doctor recently changed me to singular for my allergies.
> 
> Thumper took me out to eat on Friday night and evidently someone had something and I do believe that I have caught it.
> 
> ...


Just got over a nasty cold with fever, been years since either one of us been sick. Nose ran like a champ for two days, my guess is by the time you hear back from your Doc Tuesday or Wednesday, the runny nose might be gone. Nice and hot outside but even that didn't help me, almost 100% today, sometimes it's only the passing of time that helps...hope you're better fast.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Look for a generic form of Claritin or Allergra. Singulair is an maintenance drug and not meant for acute symptoms. Ragweed season is killer this year. 
Talk to your doctor about any medications you might use in case of interactions with other meds you take.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Zyrtec is available OTC now.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Gians said:


> Just got over a nasty cold with fever, been years since either one of us been sick. Nose ran like a champ for two days, my guess is by the time you hear back from your Doc Tuesday or Wednesday, the runny nose might be gone. Nice and hot outside but even that didn't help me, almost 100% today, sometimes it's only the passing of time that helps...hope you're better fast.


Gians...I believe you may be right---my nose always responds to the first two tablets, and more often than not just one works.
It was an unusual two days when my nose dripped excessively. Ear aches, teeth pain, but not much nose seepage for me ever.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

Singulair does absolutely nothing for my allergies but it has saved my life with regard to asthma. The one thing that helps my allergies is a daily nasal wash. My allergist recommended NeilMed. It's a squeeze bottle that forces a saline/baking soda solution up into your nasal cavities. After using the squirt up each nose then gently blowing your nose, you pour some of the solution into the palm of your hand. You gently inhale the solution into your nose. This targets different nasal cavities than the squirt. Be prepared to lay face down on your bed for a couple minutes and let the solution pour out.

If allergies are really bad, you may need to do this twice a day. It really works!!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont know about using it with Singular but a few benadryl(diphenhydramine) pills will dry me up no matter how bad my nose is running. It is also the active ingredient for many OTC sleep aids.

The name brand is kinda pricey but the generic is down right cheap if you get it at the right place. We get it at a local grocery that has bottles of 400 for $8.99 and that lasts just about forever.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

You could try a netti pot


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Davarm said:


> I dont know about using it with Singular but a few benadryl(diphenhydramine) pills will dry me up no matter how bad my nose is running. It is also the active ingredient for many OTC sleep aids.
> 
> The name brand is kinda pricey but the generic is down right cheap if you get it at the right place. We get it at a local grocery that has bottles of 400 for $8.99 and that lasts just about forever.


I'm interested--where do you get them??
I can only take diphenhydramine at bed time--knocks me out.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I'm interested--where do you get them??
> I can only take diphenhydramine at bed time--knocks me out.


We get them at "Brookshire's Food & Pharmacy" they are a chain serving Texas, Arkansas and Louisana. I looked at the store chains website but they didn't list the product.

The are marketed under the store brand "Top Care - Allergy Tablets", 25mg Diphenhydramine Hcl, 400 count bottle, the last time I bought it was around Christmas/Thanksgiving and it cost around $8.99(+ or - a buck).

Years ago I was in the hospital for a back injury and had a lot of trouble sleeping and staying asleep so the doctor gave me 4 of the 25mg tablets at night and it knocked me out like a light - all night. I also can only take the stuff at night but I wake up as dry as a deasert in the morning.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Jim1590 said:


> You could try a netti pot


I second this! I started using a Neti pot a few years ago and the results have been amazing. Just make sure you use non-iodized salt. I put a half a teaspoon salt in two cups of warm (sterile) water.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

I got a netti pot from CVS and it came with about 30 packets of solution.

Couple pointers:
Lean over the sink while doing it. 
Have a towel with you.
Use tepid water.
Don't swallow.
Don't talk.
Try not to breathe.
Whatever you do, do not stop. You won't want to restart!
Do the other nostril right away before you chicken out!
Don't give into the temptation to toss the thing. It will work and you want it for next time.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

Now first I would like to say just who in the hell decided it was a good thing to suck salt water up your nose.
And then have the [email protected] to make a pot and then actually try to sell them.
I can see it now, " first you mix salt and water and stick it up your nose"
They used to stone people to death for saying stuff like that.
Can anyone imagine sitting in a bankers office explaining why you need a loan so you can make pots so you can suck salt water up your nose.

It works but lets face it it is not a natural act


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Well technically you are pouring, not sucking.

But it does make you wonder what drunk hick said "Hey Ma! Check this out! Goes all the way through!"


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Davarm said:


> We get them at "Brookshire's Food & Pharmacy" they are a chain serving Texas, Arkansas and Louisana. I looked at the store chains website but they didn't list the product.
> 
> The are marketed under the store brand "Top Care - Allergy Tablets", 25mg Diphenhydramine Hcl, 400 count bottle, the last time I bought it was around Christmas/Thanksgiving and it cost around $8.99(+ or - a buck).
> 
> Years ago I was in the hospital for a back injury and had a lot of trouble sleeping and staying asleep so the doctor gave me 4 of the 25mg tablets at night and it knocked me out like a light - all night. I also can only take the stuff at night but I wake up as dry as a deasert in the morning.


Thanks--I'm checking the brand and store site out now.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I know that saline nasal sprays/flushes can help remove excess mucus. I can't take OTC medications with my thyroid medication and the doctors all tell me to use homeopathic remedies.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.


DW said Colloidal Silver & what Grimm said.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Davarm said:


> We get them at "Brookshire's Food & Pharmacy" they are a chain serving Texas, Arkansas and Louisana. I looked at the store chains website but they didn't list the product.
> 
> The are marketed under the store brand "Top Care - Allergy Tablets", 25mg Diphenhydramine Hcl, 400 count bottle, the last time I bought it was around Christmas/Thanksgiving and it cost around $8.99(+ or - a buck).
> 
> Years ago I was in the hospital for a back injury and had a lot of trouble sleeping and staying asleep so the doctor gave me 4 of the 25mg tablets at night and it knocked me out like a light - all night. I also can only take the stuff at night but I wake up as dry as a deasert in the morning.


Top Care brand can be found at Dollar Tree, Big Lots and the 99¢ Stores.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

With everyone wanting to stock up on the benadryl, just two warnings.

1 If you take too much (and the dose is different for everyone, could be a handful, could be a bottle) your body will start to act as if it is some sort of speed. Seen this with my own eyes. Ain't pretty. Dosage recommendations are there for a reason.

2 If you decide to take nyquil or its generic for sleeping, beware the tylenol. Tylenol can be in a lot of OTC's as well as rx medications. Check to see how much tylenol (acetaminophen) you are taking in any 24 hour period. As an FYI, the lethal dose 50 for APAP is 140mg/kg. To put that in prospective: 100 pound young lady who is upset that her crush dumped her. In a cry for help, she swallows 30 extra strength tylenol thinking it can't really hurt me. Well her potential lethal dose is 28 pills. Wait 3 days and her liver is shot.

Just an FYI for people!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Someone must have done some talking to the store chain, was there a few days ago and the price doubled to $19. and change.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Country Living said:


> I second this! I started using a Neti pot a few years ago and the results have been amazing. Just make sure you use non-iodized salt. I put a half a teaspoon salt in two cups of warm (sterile) water.


DW use this for more then 5 years now.
She swears by it, it is cheat, healthy & can be used any where you have clean water.


----------

